

At Long Last, Facebook Releases an iPad App - Mazy
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/10/at-long-last-facebook-releases-an-ipad-app/

======
z01d
Now it's online

------
andrewtbham
I had heard the release was held up because of negotiations with Apple over
other issues. It seemed like Apple and Facebook didn't get along. Steve Jobs
describe integrating facebook with ping as not happening because of the
"onerous" terms of service. Also Apple integrated twitter, not facebook into
ios. Is it possible that it's because Steve Jobs is dead that it's released?

------
smackfu
Here's the page: <https://www.facebook.com/mobile/ipad>

It links to the current app, so I guess Apple hasn't pushed out the update
yet.

------
Bud
Vintage Facebook. Trumpet the launch, but do absolutely nothing to make sure
that the user will have a good experience trying to get the app.

~~~
bigohms
And if the screenshots are accurate, I'd say FB still has some UI work to do.

------
hunterowens
I don't see it in the App Store yet...

~~~
marcomonteiro
I didn't either.

